# Anyone know where I can get this jacket???



## Stephie Baby (Apr 19, 2008)

I absolutely love it! I've tried on a few different types, but they always look to big for me because I have skinny arms. In this picture it fits her perfect!! Anyway, does anyone have an idea of where I might be able to get a jacket like this or something similar? This outfit is so awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TIA!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 25, 2008)

I think if you've found a jacket that you like you should just get it tailored to fit.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I think if you've found a jacket that you like you should just get it tailored to fit._

 
ITA! Try searching in second hand clothing stores, I see a lot of military jackets or military style jackets there, and if you take it to a tailor it can be custom fitted and one of a kind


----------



## Deena (Apr 26, 2008)

Victoria's coat is Balenciaga.This pic is from last year though, so I'm not sure if you can still find it in stores.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deena* 

 
_Victoria's coat is Balenciaga.This pic is from last year though, so I'm not sure if you can still find it in stores._

 
its "old" by industry standards so maybe you can find it at a discounted price


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 28, 2008)

If you go to an outlet it may be there.


----------

